# Scuba diving



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Anybody interested in a course


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

What course do you have in mind? Are you keen on starting?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I do snorkeling here in Dubai.

Its a lot of fun and a big challenge. 

How deep can you go?

and 

How long can you go?

with only one breath.

Gerhard


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I am a PADI instructor but these days I have staff to do the courses for me


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> I do snorkeling here in Dubai.
> 
> Its a lot of fun and a big challenge.
> 
> ...


I am a Natal boy so I spent alot of time in the sea that I should have spent in lectures and classes, Mabey I would have qualified at a job that pays and not have been a damm fool farmer. Anyway the best things that I learnt about free diving was to count seconds in my head, learn your limits and if you can comfortably hold your breath for 30 seconds on land whilst walking around then apply that to the sea. Secondly exhale all your air before taking your final breath to submerge, use a wieght belt to assure neutral bouancy and for goodness sake make sure that the weight belt can be dumped fast if you need to. As a last resort there is air in your mask. when you have pushed a dive and your lungs are bursting and you are 2 heartbeats from convulsions, you can suck a small little bit of air from within you mask. The trick is to wait till the last meter or two of water till you do this as this is the zone where "shallow water blackout" is most likely to occure. Best to avoid pushing yourself this far though. 

Cheers 
Ryan


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Now we are talking....*

Hello all.

Now we are talking,I did my diver's course up in Newcastle.I did it through Naui.Did a couple of dives at Sodwana Bay.

I did scuba diving because when I moved to Newcastle in 1992,I wanted to do archery.A friend told me all about bowhunting when I was in the army in '91.But there was no archery club in Newcastle back then,and the sports shops didn't sell any either.:wink:

Any way HAPPY NEW YEAR.:wav:
All the best for 2008 fellow archers.:cheers::cocktail:

Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

We have a 17m deep indoor heated pool [22m with altitude correction] that we keep @ 32deg in summer and 34 deg in winter.It makes training fun and we even have people coming from Pretoria to present/do their courses. We are the deepest in the southren hemisphere and 2nd deepest in the world but we are working on it.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Invictus said:


> I am a PADI instructor but these days I have staff to do the courses for me


So please instruct me how to keep my goggles from fogging up!!!!

Spit doesn't work, 

Bought defogging "snot" at the dive shop and still have to clean the goggles every 10 min or so :sad::sad:

What weight do I need on a weight belt while snorkeling?

I am 105kg.


Thanks,

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Did my 1 star sauu course way back in 1988 use to dive at sodwana. Will do the other corses maybe a bit later the course cost me R160.00 and a complete kit was R3500 Idon't hav a clue what it wil be now.
Gerhard to get your mask from stop fogging up use a small piece of tooth paste before you dive rup the inside of the lens with it and rinse it before you enter the water or option 2. Take a drop of sunlight liquid on the lens before entering the water rub on the inside of the lens ,rinse should be perfect
Geniet Hendrik


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

So please instruct me how to keep my goggles from fogging up!!!!

Spit doesn't work, 

Bought defogging "snot" at the dive shop and still have to clean the goggles every 10 min or so :sad::sad:

If the mask is still relatively new I use toothpaste [regular] and polish the lenses with a old soft t shirt. The aim is to remove all the impurities from the surface giving less hold on place for the water vapor.

Before dives I usually just polish the inside of the lens with a plain t shirt and then apply anti fog snot or spit.

What weight do I need on a weight belt while snorkeling?

I am 105kg.

I should say start with a 10% of your body mass if you are using a wetsuit or about 5 if you are just in shorts. You will have to experiment with this as we all differ in terms of body fat etc. You will need something that will keep you at a neutral bouyancy making ascent as easy as descent. All weight should be easy dumpable in case of an emergency.

Hope it helps

Regards
Marius


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushhat said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Now we are talking,I did my diver's course up in Newcastle.I did it through Naui.Did a couple of dives at Sodwana Bay.
> 
> ...


4-Skin Divers???

I did my courses through Roxco Diving - Class IV Scientific (commercial course) It included dives beneath boats in Richards Bay Harbour, dives in Jozini Dam (where I got caught in a gill net... interesting in zero vis) and some really excellent dives off Sodwana, including research dives in the sanctuary. I have been dry for faaaar too long and miss the water terribly. Must make a plan this year!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Now for the big question for all you guys. What is your best static aphnea time? That is without hyper ventilation.....


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Popped an eardrum in a waterskiing accident and no matter what I try, I can't equalize at all. After 8' it gets too painfull.

The missus is into her diving though. I'll rather stand on the beach with a rod in one hand and a cold frosty in the other.:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Now for the big question for all you guys. What is your best static aphnea time? That is without hyper ventilation.....


I don't do apnea. I do SCUBA! That is why tanks were invented! 

Apnea is for when that buffalo bull at 10 yards starts to sniff in your direction... then I could probably push 5 minutes...


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ii will love to learn but dont have the funds now


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Apnea is for when that buffalo bull at 10 yards starts to sniff in your direction... then I could probably push 5 minutes...


James,

What you describe is another sporting discipline, we denominate this apnea and copper bolt holding.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Frank, as bowhunters, we are able to (unoficially) beat many world sporting records. 

Sprinting, high jump, hurdles, cross country running and other track and field events are obvious. These are normally done when a critter makes a move for us and we need to return to the safety of our vehicle. 100m through dense sickle bush thicket is another of my favourite events, but is not recognised as an olympic sport. High jump (when hearing the hiss of a puffadder, or monitor lizard, or your ex best hunting buddy) is my second favourite. 

The new olympic sport of Statues is another, while the 100m belly crawl is possibly my least favourite. 

What are your favourites?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Aphnea is for sissies?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, DJ - that is simply insane. It is like being in a cage full of lions. Or at the zoo with a tiger on the loose. Niiiiice fishy....


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Just been invited to join the guys here in Dubai next weekend for a bit of under water fish hunting!!!!

Cool.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty much bow hunting under water. Only difference is YOU are way out of your element which makes it extremely challenging. 

Gerhard, do it you will love it!!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Remember to count your seconds and equalise all the way down and not only at the bottom of your dive. If you fire a speargun on land watch your nose! Seen many noses hurt that way- the recoil is suprising on land and not an issue in the water, like loading the thing- much easier in the water. 

Dive safe
Ryan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Remember to count your seconds and equalise all the way down and not only at the bottom of your dive. If you fire a speargun on land watch your nose! Seen many noses hurt that way- the recoil is suprising on land and not an issue in the water, like loading the thing- much easier in the water.
> 
> Dive safe
> Ryan


Thanks for the tips.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Drenalinjunkie8

That are awesome pictures, thank you for sharing.
My deepest respect !!!

@ Gerhard

Please be careful by you apnea diving, I will meet you in August buddy:wink:


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*I also miss the water...*



Matatazela said:


> 4-Skin Divers???
> 
> I did my courses through Roxco Diving - Class IV Scientific (commercial course) It included dives beneath boats in Richards Bay Harbour, dives in Jozini Dam (where I got caught in a gill net... interesting in zero vis) and some really excellent dives off Sodwana, including research dives in the sanctuary. I have been dry for faaaar too long and miss the water terribly. Must make a plan this year!


Hello Matatazela

I also miss the water,last time I dived was in January '96.I need to get my kit serviced though.I also want to make a plan this year.

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Aphnea is for sissies?


 Way to show em man.. :thumb:

We do it over here too... (diving that is.. I prefer my portable air... :wink


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Who is interested in a couse I will do the course at cost to you guys

We are diving the Griqwaland again after seven years and she is still as beautifull as I remember, at 55m she is still untouched and gracefull


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Invictus said:


> Who is interested in a couse I will do the course at cost to you guys
> 
> We are diving the Griqwaland again after seven years and she is still as beautifull as I remember, at 55m she is still untouched and gracefull


Must make a plan post me with details 
Regards Hendrik


----------

